# Planting Corners



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well it seems lately that many are in a argumentative mood...due to the wintering process no doubt...so I shall further supplement. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/cant_we_all_just_get_along_how_to_plant_field_corners/


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

You've gotta square up those corners! LOL! I was always taught not to be lazy and make a nice square corner. Mike, this might make a good potential debate!


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

How about not planting corners or headlands at all? When I was in high school I used to help a friend of mines dad. All the corn was planted in straight rows. It was sprayed and cultivated at least one time. The corn was planted the same regardless if it was to be chopped or picked. If it was a wide field, he would leave a path down thru the corn wide enough to get down with the tractor and be able to chop or pick the first row without running any over. He didn't like to run corn over. Worked for him as he milked cows and planted corn for many years.

He is also the man that taught me to mow hay round and round as you would always be in the hay. Strange but true.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree with Dan on this topic. Even on a 6 row planter, if you watch the row units on the inside of the turn they slow down and want to raise slightly because they have more side pressure on them. It is exacerbated the wider the implement and the tighter the turn.

We usually plant 24 end rows. I may round the corners on the first pass as long as the turn is <90°. Then I square the rest of the corners.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Square corners, not gonna drag a 16 row planter around a corner, all kinds of nasty things happen. Plant 32 end rows with corn, 120 foot or four passes with the Hiniker when planting beans to give plenty of room to turn the sprayer around without getting into the fencerows.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Square corners....I dont have any fields that shape. Most of my fields look like a 3 year old with a crayon made them. When dad passes the reins over a dozer will be making some "minor adjustments" to the landscape. Odd shaped fields just drive me nuts. Waste so much time turning around.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Square corners all the way. My dad has never planted a grain of corn, but he was the combine man for 30 years and he always told me you can not shell corn around a corner, square them off.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dad always planted square corners.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

We run 24 row planters and 12 row corn heads, 48 end rows and we square off everything possible because it's easier on the equipment during planting and harvest, as well as wasting less corn turning on the ends.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have some fields 8 acres with 9 corners.When I am planting with the old boxcar 8930 Magnum and 1590 dolly wheel l drill. I would never drag it around the corner but if there's just a bend in the field by jinx I might cheat a little bit.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dang that sure is a pretty picture with those little gently rolling hills and contour plantings.....is that your country endrow?

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> Dang that sure is a pretty picture with those little gently rolling hills and contour plantings.....is that your country endrow?
> 
> Regards, Mike


No . Picture on wall at FSA Office


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Waiting for someone to pipe in who doesn't square up.


----------

